# kitchen cabinet, reface



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

I've started to reface the cabinets, on kitchen remodel, uppers are basically done..other than the crown and other moldings ..which I haven't made yet, will update as things get done..a cpl pics to start..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely done bc... 

If my wife saw that,,, I'd be looking for some pine


----------



## nic123 (Mar 18, 2014)

That looks great! I love doing refaces simply to see how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

my first attempt at raised panel doors..not perfect, but not to bad for first go at it,,bottom unit should go better...lol


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking good, can't wait to see more pics


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

nicely done.....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job bc.


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

*Impressive*

Nice job BC. You'll be glad you took the before pics.

A kitchen cupboard reface is on my "honey do" list so I'll be following your posts.


----------



## twehr (Mar 18, 2014)

Like others, this is on my list of projects. You seem to have a great start. Be sure to tell us of any "gotya"s that you run into so we watch out for them on our projects.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

I will put a more detailed description of what was done and how once I'm closer to or finished..with more pics etc..I fly by the seat of my pants in general,[not always a good thing] and change mid stream often, I have a basic plan in my head, nothing at all on paper and build from my sometimes foggy mind as I go..example,,at the end of the uppers theres a small panel just there, well it is actually a shelf to extend the uppers to match the bottom, island for lack a better word,,where the stove is, was the, now island, as the lowers went straight across, I cut them off and move them over and 90 degrees to what is now the island I call it.,for the stove was in the middle of nowhere without any counter near it, the reason of the reno was to move the stove and get rid of the old paneling that was here when we bought a cpl yrs ago.., re-using old units, no back, basicly built was a pain to re-use, but so far working out,also removed old countertop and put 1 1/4 inches of plywood and ceramic top. I also had a 30 inch doorway into living room, which is now 7 ft wide,.and on the back of the so called island I shortened the drawers on front and recessed a shelf unit into it and access to the far end from that side, .. and I took the old 3/4 inch plywood doors from the uppers and made, what I call a appliance center/workstation beside the fridge, not finished yet but,,lol.. as I sometimes babble on..lol, maybe a pic of this would explain better, in the stage its at anyways, was going to wait to show more but will add a cpl more to help explain the babbling...Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Love the layout and the pine (faces are just like mine!). Bonus points for the open concept - helps the couch potatoes appreciate the chef's efforts!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

yes, open is alot better,,when we bought this place the drywall was covered with paneling everywhere, and the old school layout was terrible and all closed in..stove and fridge not anywhere near a counter...so..the reno begins...lol but the price was right...lol for my retirement..


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

nice


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

*update*

just a quick update, on starting face and drawers on lower units, doors next...then time to make moldings etc..and finishing bits and pieces etc...lol


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

*update on progress*

finally done the basic reface and new doors,,,now some trim and a cpl small to do's left and should be done....heres another before and cpl after pics...thx for looking


----------



## twehr (Mar 18, 2014)

Very nice. A HUGE difference in the overall look and feel of the kitchen. Nicely done!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What an improvement!


----------

